# Ybot from Sac town



## Ybot (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm new to these forums and came in to say "hey" to everyone.  I'm living in Sacramento, California and I currently train Brazilian Jiu-jitsu under Cassio Werneck.

I started martial arts at the age of 6 in a shotokan based karate style in Fresno California training with the late Stuart Quan.  I couldn't have asked for a better first experience in the martail arts than what he taught, and learned so much more than just fighting training there in my younger years.  I was not a completely dedicated Karate student though, and so never made my blackbelt despite training on and off for 8 or 9 years.

I love my BJJ and am much more dedicated to the art these days.  I started training BJJ at a Ralf Gracie affiliated school in Fresno, but then moved to a Royce Gracie school to train with a friend.  Royce is even the one who gave me my bluebelt in BJJ.  I outlasted my friend in the art and have not missed more than a full week of training in the last 6 or so years.

I moved to Sacramento about 4 years ago and started training with Cassio Werneck after he moved up here from Brazil to make Sacramento his perminent home.

Anyway, hello again all, and I'm happy to be here.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome! I'm from Sacramento, CA as well - I think I've passed by your school. Glad to have you hear on Martial Talk.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 28, 2006)

"Sac town"?

is that just up the road from "taint ville"?? LOL


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 28, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> "Sac town"?
> 
> is that just up the road from "taint ville"?? LOL


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Ybot!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

